# Japan Forum > Japan Practical >  Why are they so few video games rental shops in Tokyo ?

## Maciamo

I am not a big video games fan (I used to, though), but my imagine of Japan before coming here for the first time, was that there must be video games _everywhere_. As a matter of fact, video games are almost only sold in big electronic shops or in Akihabara (specialized district). That is a sharp contrast to what I had been used to in Europe, where even the tiniest town had at least one shop that sold _only_ video games (of all kind and description). 

But what surprised me the most is the almost total absence of video games rental shop. In Europe, almost every video club has hundreds of video games to rent to, in addition of movies. But in Japan, I have never seen video games rental , except maybe at Tsutaya (not even sure), which is the largest music and video rental shop in Japan (but the nearest from where I live is 30min away by train, eventhough I live in Tokyo). 

I suppose that the absence of games rental is made to protect the market and increase sales. However, whether any European can just try almost all the games they want because they can rent it for a weekend for a few euros, the Japanese being forced to buy can only play a few selected games, although it is the country where most of the games are made. Ironic isn't it ?

----------


## Suki-Yaki

I totally agree and was very dissapointed to the fact of the absence of game rental shops. Even though in my country rental shops were not available everywhere, but I still find it surprizing that they are not available in Japan , that's not what I have expected.

----------


## PopCulturePooka

Really?
I've seen a swag of em. My local station has two alone.

----------


## Ewok85

Get lookin, theres plenty out there

----------


## Maciamo

Are you sure ? I have asked several Japanese friends who are in games and they said that a few years ago there used to be more rental shops, but that it is very difficult to find one nowadays. I insist on "Games rental" shop, not VHS/DVD rental and not second-hand games (like in Book-off). If you know of any in central Tokyo, please let me know.

----------


## PopCulturePooka

> Are you sure ? I have asked several Japanese friends who are in games and they said that a few years ago there used to be more rental shops, but that it is very difficult to find one nowadays. I insist on "Games rental" shop, not VHS/DVD rental and not second-hand games (like in Book-off). If you know of any in central Tokyo, please let me know.


 Ahh you mean games only?
The shops I mentioned are video/cd/games, but the emphasis is on games. Either rental new release or purchase of older ones.

But I'm surburban (denentoshi line) so cant tell ya bout central tokyo.

----------


## m477

> I am not a big video games fan (I used to, though), but my imagine of Japan before coming here for the first time, was that there must be video games _everywhere_. As a matter of fact, video games are almost only sold in big electronic shops or in Akihabara (specialized district).


You must not be looking very hard... I saw games/cd/dvd shops everywhere when I was in Japan, and most of the ones I went into had a pretty large selection of both new and used games.

----------


## PopCulturePooka

He did say he wanted rentals.

----------


## GaijinPunch

Seven years, and never saw one video game rental shop, or a shop that rented them.... other than Tsutaya's brief stint w/ renting out Dreamcasts.

----------


## rikishiboy

To those that say they know of any video game rental shops, please tell me where.....my main interest is in the yokohama area, but would like to hear about other areas,too. I have not seen a single one.

----------

> I suppose that the absence of games rental is made to protect the market and increase sales.


Correct, and Association of Copyright for Computer Software is the pressure group that made game rental shops disappear back in 1980s (ACCS was called ソフトウェア法的保護監視機構 then) by suing shops.

ACCS recently lost a lawsuit which was an attempt to kill used game shops though.
judgement

----------


## GaijinPunch

I remember that. Wasn't that in '99 (or maybe '00) when they were trying to stomp out used game shops... I mean... hell, they're everywhere.

----------


## budd

"Correct, and"
alright then! somebody dropped some info up in this thread. thanks for posting
still looking for the "no rent" icon i used to see, especially on heavy handed capcom's stuff

----------

